

An Open Letter to Women in Technology - newnewnew
https://medium.com/about-work/405b2d12d213?s

======
bcoates
To the submitter:

I'm no more a fan of poseur Marxist rants than you are, but HN submissions
should generally be something worth reading, not every tumblr-level rant you
want to shine a light on.

------
mdisraeli
Strangely enough, this is very similar to [http://www.sugarrae.com/rants-in-
bitchland/women-tech-confer...](http://www.sugarrae.com/rants-in-
bitchland/women-tech-conferences-and-bs/) , except this one takes a militant
slant.

What people forget about Gandhi is that he refused to condemn actively
militant actions by others.

~~~
baisong
@mdisraeli

Rae is angry that organizations enforce quotas-- this stance is what feminism
might call "backlash" against the movement: that the people working for change
ARE the cause of the problem.

"...backlash posits the women's liberation movement as the source of many of
the problems alleged to be plaguing women..." -Susan Faludi, Backlash: The
Undeclared War Against American Women

Shanley is angry that tech-employed women are complacent. According to
Shanley, the problem needs to be addressed by women. These could be seen as
opposing views.

------
ugk
Joke? Joke.

------
general_failure
Terrible read

